# New Addition



## Raiden

Well, here we are again, another month another reptile!

This time, a late christmas present for my wife, a Crestie!
He's a 1 yr old male and he's gorgeous! :flrt:


Pics in the lizard pictures section of the forum people... check him out


----------



## t-bo

He looks great... slightly blury though! maybe should have got her a camera too for xmas


----------

